
Performance of Regular Expressions - mrzasa
https://medium.com/textmaster-engineering/performance-of-regular-expressions-81371f569698
======
tsuberim
Isn't it O(n) where n is the length of the string to match? Because you can
compile any regex to a DFA and run it over the string.

~~~
mrzasa
Not sure what you mean. For detailed complexity analysis, please read this
excellent post by Russ Cox:
[https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html](https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html)

